# Online With GoCatch Expired Documents



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

Turned GoCatch on and got a job, all my documents were expired including D.A! Crazy, they don’t police a thing!!


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Beepbeep41 said:


> Turned GoCatch on and got a job, all my documents were expired including D.A! Crazy, they don't police a thing!!


Is this supposed to mean:

Turned GoCatch on and got a job, all my documents (*that I had submitted previously submitted to them*) were expired including D.A! Crazy, they don't police a thing!!
You are driving a rideshare vehicle illegally _as all my documents were expired_
You're living on the edge Beep !


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

GoCatch letting unlicensed drivers work?? Wtf??


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Beepbeep41 said:


> all my documents





Beepbeep41 said:


> GoCatch letting unlicensed drivers work?? Wtf??


Please show some kind of evidence/link/photo, or stop wasting people's time

Once again you failed to answer the query to your usual abstract statement ....

Have you been imbibing again, or has there been a medication change you have failed to inform your fellow forum participants about ?

I've started drinking now and will return to your statements in a few hours, maybe then we'll be on the same page and I can make some sense out of them


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

I have found the same thing. All my documents are up-to-date but GoCatch hasn’t requested that I upload replacement documents for those that have expired.

Originally, GoCatch asked to see only my insurance policy and used a screenshot of my Uber account. Since then, I have updated various documents for Uber but GoCatch wouldn’t know whether or not I have done this.


----------

